# WhITe PoO & NoT EaTiNg



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

My Discus have all been doing fine until recently. The biggest one is not eating as I can see. Everytime I feed them he goes and hides in the cave and comes back out after. Weird because he was eating before. So today I saw him with a long whitish poo... If I remember right that is a sign of a interanl parasite, correct? I dont know mush about the disease and how or what to use to treat... anybody? Its a 100 gallon tank fully planted and I dont have a hospital tank. Anything I can add to the water to help cure him without killing 2 years of plant growth? THANKS!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i really dont know. ill let the pros take a shot


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well if the only medicine that works kills plants, take out the plants and just place them in a bare tank filled with water until its treated. Good luck btw discus are beautiful fish and would really suck to lose.


----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)

10 GALLON FOR HOSPITAL TANK IS ONLY LIKE $10


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

big shoal said:


> 10 GALLON FOR HOSPITAL TANK IS ONLY LIKE $10


i dont think a discus would be happy in a 10 gallon fish tank...maybe a 40, then you could put his other sick friends with him.


----------

